# Wisconsin Goldenrod



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Here there are 2 types of Golden rod early and late. The early here has been open for a couple of weeks but I dont have any in my immediate area. The late is just starting to open the bees will be on it soon enough.


----------



## Kalteisen (Mar 17, 2017)

It's September third and am only seeing the bees on golden rod this weekend.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

Here in mid-Missouri I never see bees on the Goldenrod. I just looked again yesterday- full bloom- not one bee.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

cdevier
Last year when the golden rod was starting to go to seed I went out with a plastic walmart bag to collect some seed from my brothers field. I was going to broadcast it in my field cause I don't have any of the big showy stuff. The bees were all over his field.
Cheers
gww
Cheers


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been seeing goldenrod but I'm not smelling it. It was too dry and now that it rained it's too cool. 
Will check the yard but betting I won't be smelling it. Not looking good down here in east-central Illinois.


----------

